# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Εκπαίδευση >  Αποφοιτηση απο ΑΕΝ, τι χρειαζομαι για να μπαρκαρω?

## Asterias

Γεια χαρά,

να ρωτήσω αν μπορεί κάποιος να βοήθήσει. Είδα τη σχετική ανακοίνωση του ΥΕΝ η οποία αφορά την απόκτηση πτυχίου Γ πλοιάρχου και έχω κάποιες απορίες... 

κατ`αρχάς τι είναι η ειδικότητα κατστρώματος? 

οι 75 ο.χ. σε τι είδη πλοίων μεταφράζονται?

το ειδικό τμήμα εκπαίδευσης Κυβερνητών Δημόσιας σχολής Ε.Ν.? 

για το τελευταίο σημαίνει πως πρέπει να φοιτήσεις σε αυτήν για κάποιο διάστημα και αν ναι πόσο διάστημα και σε τι θέματα.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## MaranG

Geia xara file!!
I eidikothta katastromatos einai kapetanios ktl...
tora gia tin sxetiki anakoinosi tou YEN den gnorizo peretero!!

----------


## Asterias

Σ`ευχαριστώ το μαζευέω σιγα-σιγα το παζλ...

----------


## harry_24

> Σ`ευχαριστώ το μαζευέω σιγα-σιγα το παζλ...


Το ο.χ σημαίνει Κόροι ολικής χωρητικότητας. Κόρος είναι μονάδα μέτρησης όγκου των πλόιων. Στην προκύρηξη λέει 75 ο.χ θέτοντας το μικρότερο όριο όσον αφορά τον όγκο του πλοίου που μπορεί να υπηρετήσει ένας Δόκιμος Πλοίαρχος/εκπαιδευόμενος καταστρώματος και να του αναγνωριστεί η θαλάσσια υπηρεσία του απο την ακαδημία όπου φοιτεί, ή αν είναι πρακτικός (δεν έχει φοιτήσει σε σχολή) να αναγνωριστεί απο την αρμόδια υπηρεσία του ΥΕΝ και να πάρει το δίπλωμα του πλοιάρχου Γ' (ανθυποπλοιάρχου) μετά απο την ανάλογη προϋπηρεσία. Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα..

----------


## Asterias

Φίλε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Το οχ γνωρίζω τι είναι απλά δεν ξέρω να το αναγώ σε πλοίο. Ξέρεις περίπου για τι είδους πλοίο μιλάμε? Μπορεί να είναι και ιστιοφόρο?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Χρειάζεται νομίζω θαλάσσια υπηρεσία που να αποδεικνύεται με ναυτικό φυλλάδιο. Προφανώς πρέπει να είσαι ναυτολογημένος δεμ ξέρω αν μποιρέις να ναυτολογηθέις σε ιστιοφόρα (ίσως σε yaght)

----------


## captarti

Εχω προβληματιστει διοτι τελειωνω φετος απο την σχολη μου και το μονο που ξερω σιγουρα ειναι οτι μεσα ιουνη με τελη θα παω go.Μετα απο κει τι γινεται???? οκ θα κανω στα μητρωα αιτηση για να παρω το διπλωμα,μετα τι γινεται με tanker safety,sso,arpa klp διπλωματα...πρεπει να δηλωσω απο τωρα στο κεσεν, πρεπει να εχω πρωτα διπλωμα στα χέρια μου???δλδ ημαρτον μα πουθενα να μην ξερουν ακριβως τι πρεπει να κανουμε?????ουτε στις σχολες ουτε στο yen, ουτε πουθενα ...ετσι χυμα παμε δυστυχως.....
μπορει να πει καποιος λεπτομερως τι θα πρεπει να κανω αφ οτου παρω το πτυχιο απο την ΑΕΝ ετσι ωστε να αποκτήσω ολα τα πιστοπιητικά και οτι αλλο χρειαζεται απο χαρτουρα για να ειμαι ετοιμος να μπαρκαρω σε γκαζαδικα.....
σορρυ για το πολυ μπλα μπλα.....

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Εχεις ξαναμπαρκάρει σε γκαζάδικο;;
Στα εκπαιδευτικά;;

----------


## captarti

ναι εχω υπηρεσια 14 μηνες σε γκαζαδικα....

----------


## Roger Rabbit

H εταιρεία δεν μπορεί να σε καθοδηγήσει για το τι χρειάζεται.;;

----------


## captarti

δεν εχω μιλησει ακομα με την εταιρεια αλλα το θεωρω χαζο να παρω να τους ρωτησω τι χρειαζομαι χωρις καν να το ψαξω λιγο μονος....θελω αν υπαρχει καποιος προσφατα αποφοιτος και μη να μου πει : πας εκει παιρνεισ το ταδε,μετα εκει,ποτε μπορω να δηλωσω στο κεσεν για διπλωματα και λοιπα...

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Ok..
Αλλά έχω την ιδέα οτι εφόσον έχεις το δίπλωμα στα χέρια σου, θα σου πούν αυτοί ποιό επιπλέον χαρτί χρειάζεσαι για να σε μπαρκάρουν...

----------


## captarti

το θεμα φιλε rogger ειναι οτι αυτο που λες ισως ισχυει αλλα θα χασω πολυ καιρο μεχρι να βγαλω το διπλωμα οποτε καλο θα ηταν να ξερω απο τωρα τι παιζει γιατι για παραδειγμα οι αιτησεις στο κεσεν μπορει να γινονται 2μηνες πριν για να βρεις θεση λεω ,τωρα....

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Ναί, σωστός είσαι, ένα παιδί που θέλει το tanker safety για τη Euronav του έδωσαν στο ΚΕΣΕΝ ημερομηνία σε 2 μήνες περίπου και θα αναγκαστεί να πάει να βγάλει ένα αντίστοιχο κυπριακό και θα πληρώσει κιόλας!

Αλλά πάλι σου λέω οτι εφόσον πάρεις το δίπλωμα σου πας κατευθείαν εταιρεία για στα κανονίσουν γιατί έχεις και τα δικά τους σεμινάρια επιπλέον..

----------


## sailormoon

> Εχω προβληματιστει διοτι τελειωνω φετος απο την σχολη μου και το μονο που ξερω σιγουρα ειναι οτι μεσα ιουνη με τελη θα παω go.Μετα απο κει τι γινεται???? οκ θα κανω στα μητρωα αιτηση για να παρω το διπλωμα,μετα τι γινεται με tanker safety,sso,arpa klp διπλωματα...πρεπει να δηλωσω απο τωρα στο κεσεν, πρεπει να εχω πρωτα διπλωμα στα χέρια μου???δλδ ημαρτον μα πουθενα να μην ξερουν ακριβως τι πρεπει να κανουμε?????ουτε στις σχολες ουτε στο yen, ουτε πουθενα ...ετσι χυμα παμε δυστυχως.....
> μπορει να πει καποιος λεπτομερως τι θα πρεπει να κανω αφ οτου παρω το πτυχιο απο την ΑΕΝ ετσι ωστε να αποκτήσω ολα τα πιστοπιητικά και οτι αλλο χρειαζεται απο χαρτουρα για να ειμαι ετοιμος να μπαρκαρω σε γκαζαδικα.....
> σορρυ για το πολυ μπλα μπλα.....


Γεια σου φιλε... Οταν με το καλο τελειωσεις την εξεταστικη σου θα πας στα ΤΖΙΟ τελειωνοντας απο εκει ετοιμασε καμμια ντουζινα φωτογραφιες(τουλαχιστον 12) ακτινογραφια θωρακος παραβολα 55 ευρω,Πτυχιο, ενα τυπου Α στρατολογικης καταταξης και ποινικο μητρωο(παει υπηρεσιακος αλλα καλο θα ειναι να το παρεις ο ιδιος αν μπορεις για να εξοικονομησεις χρονο. Επισης και τα αποτελεσματα του τζιο πανε υπηρεσιακως) και μαζι με κατι αλλα ψιλοπραγματακια(εχει η σχολη εγγραφο που εχει ολα τα δικαιολογητικα για την εκδοση του πιστοποιητικου, δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση)   πας τα καταθετεις στα Μητρωα.. εκει σου δινουν παραπεμπτικο να περασεις απο γιατρους στο ΝΝΠ. καθε τριτη και παρασκευη. Αφου περασεις με το καλο(θα σου βγει το λαδι στην αναμονη για το τιποτα)σου λενε οτι σε 10 μερες θα πανε τα αποτελεσματα στα μητρωα..Αρλουμπες.. ετοιμα τα εχουν απλα βαριουνται  να τα στειλουν με τον ναυτη..παιρνεις ενα τηλεφωνακι μετα απο 2-3 μερες και πας και τα παιρνεις..τουλαχιστον εγω ετσι εκανα...αν εχεις χρονο και μπορεις... Α, επισης βαστα και λεφτα γιατι πληρωνεις δεν θυμαμαι το ποσο κατι χαρατσια στο ΝΝΠ. Αφου πανε ολα σου τα χαρτια στα μητρωα και πληρωσεις τα παραβολα των 55 ευρω σου λενε ελα μετα απο 10 μερες να παρεις το διπλωμα σου.. Αν φτιαξεις ενα χαρτι οτι προκειται να ναυτολογηθεις σε ενα πλοιο ως Ανθ/ρχος  τοτε μπορεις να το παρεις σε 3-4 μερες..

Οσον αφορα το κεσεν δυστυχως  οτιδηποτε κανεις πρεπει να εχεις το διπλωμα αλλιως δεν δεχονται κανενα δικαιολογητικο .. RO-RO, SSO, και Tanker safety 

Πιστευω να βοηθησα καπως..!!!

----------


## captarti

polu wraia exigisi ,katatopistiki...sigoura voithises arketa...euxaristw...

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Μόλις δηλαδή πάρεις το δίπλωμα στα χέρια σου τι θα κάνεις ;  :Cool:

----------

